# Suche Adapter



## Dawoods (4. Januar 2012)

Hallöchen,
Ich bräuchte einen Adapter, und zwar nen männlichen 19-Pin USB 3.0 auf nen "normalen" USB 3.0 Steker. Ich finde einfach nix. Nur hier in dem Ami-Shop 
Weiß von euch jemand Rat? Danke


----------



## wuestenfux (4. Januar 2012)

Du bist zwar im falschen unter Forum aber wofür brauchst du das denn? Die Kabel werden doch eigentlich nur benötigt um USB3 auf intern auf dem Mainboard anzuschliessen oder nicht?


----------



## Dawoods (4. Januar 2012)

Sorry wegen falschem Forum. Ja genau. Problem ist, dass mein Meinboard Asrock Z68Extreme3gen3 kein Usb 3.0 Header hat, sondern nur "hinten" am i/o panel 2 usb-anschlüsse. Jetzt wollt ich halt das Kabel durchs Gehäuse führen, damit ich die Frontanschlüsse am Gehäuse nutzen kann


----------



## Heretic (4. Januar 2012)

Zumal die Frage auch ist , was willst du daran anschließen ? Weil wenn ich das richtig sehe wird mit USB sticks usw schwer ... 

wuestenfux jup normal sind die Pin anschluße dafür gedacht die USB anschlüße vom Gehäuse zu befeuern. 

mfg Heretic

edit: ok die frage hat sich erledigt ^^.

Bis du aber sicher das du ein "Male" adapter brauchst ?


----------



## wuestenfux (4. Januar 2012)

Aber wenn du internes USB3 auf deinen Board hast, muss doch dein Gehäuse auch im Front Panel USB3 haben und auch das nötige Kabel da sein oder nicht?

EDIT: Achso ja jetzt habe ich es auch geschnallt, per Kabel hinten anstecken und den an das Frontpanel vom Gehäuse.


----------



## oanvoanc (4. Januar 2012)

ich würde auch sagen, dass so ein kabel beim mainboard beigelegt sein sollte.


----------



## Dawoods (4. Januar 2012)

Also beim Gehäuse war nix dabei und beim Mainboard auch nicht. Gehäuse ist der Thermaltake Overseer Big Tower. Ich hab nur dieses Kabel, das lustlos im Gehäuse rumhängt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wuestenfux (4. Januar 2012)

Hmm also ich habe jetzt auf die schnelle leider keinen Adapter gefunden


----------



## Dawoods (4. Januar 2012)

Jo, finds auch komisch. Hätt ich lieber mal 40 Euro mehr fürs Mainboard ausgegeben.


----------



## Exception (4. Januar 2012)

Beim Board ist kein Kabel dabei weil das Board keinen internen Anschluss hat. Ich sehe das nicht so eng,  die hinteren Anschlüsse nach vorne zu legen, die üblichen USB 3 Geräte benutzt man ja eher selten dauerhaft an den hinteren Anschlüssen.  Ich kann vom Handy aus eher schlecht nach einem Kabel suchen, aber sollte es noch keines geben wird es sicher nicht allzulange dauern bis welche erscheinen.


----------



## Dawoods (5. Januar 2012)

So,
werde mir nen usb 3.0 controller über pci einbauen (25€).


----------

